

The Kidnapping of the Lunik - kevbin
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/kent-csi/vol11no1/html/v11i1a04p_0001.htm

======
mherdeg
Some interesting euphemisms in here:

""When it left it was preceded by a Station car and followed by another; their
job was to determine whether the Soviets were escorting it to the rail yard.
When it was clear that there were no Soviets around, the truck was stopped at
the last possible turn-off, a canvas was thrown over the crate, and a new
driver took over. The original driver was escorted to a hotel room and kept
there for the night.""

I like "was stopped" and "was escorted".

""But perhaps more important in the long term than these positive intelligence
results was the experience and example of fine cooperation on a job between
covert operators and essentially overt collectors.""

Huh, "overt collectors".

I don't think the text says what country they were in.

------
runlevel1
A couple of the operation's participants came forward back in 2005.[1]

Apparently this took place in Mexico City.

[1]:
[http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1532478/posts](http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1532478/posts)

